# September Photo of the Month 2020



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The theme for this month is a bit more unique... the horse memes and aphorisms.

This month our theme is, as described above, create a meme (/aphorism) out of one of _your_ horse photos. So go ahead and unleash your inner artist! The easiest way - most of the smartphones allow people to add text in their photos, or you can user your desktop or laptop photo editor programs. You can - after that - upload the photo onto Horseforum.com. 

There are also several online sites such as imgflip.com available for creating memes. (Disclaimer: Horseforum.com is not accountable of anything that you upload to the 3rd party website, safety of the 3rd party website or it, how the uploaded content will be used by the 3rd party. I strongly suggest getting acquainted with Terms of Use and another information of the 3rd party website if you've any questions and consider uploading your content to the website. In imgflip, you'll find the links to the Terms of Use and other info that you need, at the bottom of the main site).

Now, you will have from September 6 to September 30 for entering your photo.

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread.
************************************************** ***************************

After September 30, the entry will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting the Photo of September 2020. Once the entry has been closed, it is not possible to enter the competition with your photo anymore.

If you have something to ask, comment, etc., the fastest way to reach my attention is to tag my username @ TaMMa89 (remove the gap between (at) and TaMMa89) in a message posted in this thread. I do check this thread during enrollment period, but not daily or every second day.

Have fun!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Here's my picture of my horse from today's ride.


----------



## m.of.bmbaf (Apr 8, 2018)

*Here's my pic *

This is my little sister's and mine mare 

:cowboy:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The poll has been set up! Please vote! You've 15 days for voting from now.


----------

